# National Senior Field Archery Championship



## Archery Power (Feb 4, 2005)

National Senior Field Archery Championship, If we could have such a shoot
at Watkins Glenn New York Would you come if it was on a week end, or even a 5 day shoot? And this only takes half as many Ranges.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Not to be a pain in your butt, or maybe just that! But you seem to post a lot of what ifs without any credentials to go with them. What is your name and where are you from type stuff. It is highly desirable to know who we are really talking to and not just a pot stirrer.  Ken Robie


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*I Agree*

Who are you? If your suggestions are well thought out and you have the experience to go with them you shouldn't have a problem identifying your name with them. We know who everyone else is, who are you?
Jbird


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

:shade:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

There will probably come a time when those of us known to each other will just ignore posts from people afraid to identify themselves.

My name is at the bottowm of every post I write.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Setting aside questions concerning how legitimate your intentions are, I for one would be interested in such an event. As a senior ( I assume you meant senior citizen) I have the time available to participate in such an event.

Watkins Glen, NY would be a pretty good choice, especially if its during the NASCAR weekend . :wink:

But please, don't toy with our emotions here.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Question is: How many would attend BOTH a National Senior Field Championship AND the NFAA Outdoor Nationals?

Neat idea if enough would attend both events. However, if one detracts from the other I foresee either a lack of attendance at the Senior Championship - hence not making it really a "championship" - or further diminished attendance at the NFAA event which would not garner my support.

Just a couple thoughts........

>>------->


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

FS560 said:


> My name is at the bottom of every post I write.


I see that............and the other thing you got there too. Does this translate right?:

don't let the *******s grind you down


----------



## Oly1 (Jun 8, 2002)

We already have the National Senior Games for those who are 50 and older. I believe each State holds a yearly competition and a national is held every 2 years. Granted it isn't Field archery, but only geezers can play. They shoot 2 900 rounds over 2 days and I understand this year was a bear due to the heat. You only shoot against your age group in 5 year increments. That said I would probably participate in a senior Field championship. Oly

Oly Oland
President 
Tennessee Archery Association


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

FS560 said:


> There will probably come a time when those of us known to each other will just ignore posts from people afraid to identify themselves.
> 
> My name is at the bottowm of every post I write.


your name is "Illegitimus non Carborundum", what were your parents thinking?


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

why do you care who he/she is? They asked a simple question.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Why?*

Why would you care why we care?:nyah:

Jbird


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

To answer the original question, I'd probably make every effort to attend. It's not TOO far away for me.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

rudeman said:


> To answer the original question, I'd probably make every effort to attend. It's not TOO far away for me.


On the other hand, it is TOO far away for me. I would think events held in the middle of the country would draw larger attendance than those on the coasts, East or West.

Dave


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

> would think events held in the middle of the country would draw larger attendance than those on the coasts, East or West.


Actually, I'd be in favor of rotating events East/Central/West. Except Vegas, of course:wink:


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm interested. Close too


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

supernova said:


> I see that............and the other thing you got there too. Does this translate right?:
> 
> don't let the *******s grind you down


Correct.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

target1 said:


> your name is "Illegitimus non Carborundum", what were your parents thinking?


That is funny.


----------



## James Thurman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Senior Nationals*

I would attent a Senior Nationals in Watkins Glen, If this don't in someway
hurt the NFAA National Field championships, Some of the Seniors might
not go to both. That would be my main concern.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Count us In*

We would definitely attend a Seniors National Field shoot at Watkins Glen if it doesn't land on top of our Sectional or State Shoot.
Jbird


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Wouldn't a SENIOR NFAA Outdoor National be redundant? :tongue::zip:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Lol*

Technically yes.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Nationals at Colorado?*

The State Games Nationals were held in Colorado City the first weekend in August. At the same park on the other side of the hill was another tournament, I thought it was called a Traditional shoot, and I think it was run by NAA. I only shot the Senior Games 900 round. Somewhere in my memory banks is that one of the two groups also hosted a field shoot of some sort.
Being so, wasn't that a senior field national? Or not because it was not an NAFF organized or blessed shoot? I also seem to recall that the organizers stated that they were hosting the same event, same range, next round, which I think is 2009 (every other year as the Sr. Oly. do). Are these the national championships you are posting about or is this an entirely new shoot being planned or suggested?


----------



## AlChick (Mar 5, 2003)

*Sure*

I would attend an event in Watkins Glen. I don't go to Outdoor Nationals now because I don't think I can deal with the combination of heat and hills.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Al*

Watkins Glen is a great place to shoot but don't pass up a chance to shoot Darrington next time it is held there. They are considerate of the Seniors and put them on courses appropriate for their typical conditioning and the temps at the Nationals we just attended there was in the low to mid 70's. The area is absolutely beautiful, the courses well prepared, and the shoot is run like a shoot should be. Yankton year before last was miserable for us but with the new ranges and an 8:00 am start time it may be a little more attractive to the seniors. I think we will sit this one out and wait for the reports from this one before making another trip to Yankton. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me and all that stuff. A Senior Nationals at Watkins Glen would really be a nice addition to the Field season.
Jbird


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*rpdjr45*

If the shoot you mentioned was run by the NAA it wouldn't be like the Field shoots most of us go to. The format we shoot is only put on under NFAA rules or IFAA rules which are very similar. NAA puts on FITA field events which are quite different in format and usually on a LOT rougher terrain.
Jbird


----------

